# Music Therapy



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

If anyone's interested, this one-page site explains how music therapy relates to behavioral health: http://www.sinfonia.org/MMM/benefits.htm


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Music therapy is what i want to do after my degree.


----------

